# طريقة السوبربيف لاختيار واختبار الرابط الاسفلتى



## شيلاب (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع جديدا نسبة لحداثة اشتراكى ارجو تنبيهى اذا تمت مناقشة الموضوع 
بدأ برنامج البحوث الاستراتيجية للطرق فى امريكا المعروف ب "شارب" عام 1987 فى تطوير نظام يحدد خصائص الخلطة الاسفلتية ونتج عن تلك الابحاث تطوير نظام جديد يعرف بنظام "سوبربيف" وهى اختصار للجملة Superior Performing Asphalt Pavement . ولقد حدد هذا النظام العديد من التجارب والمواصفات التى تزداد تعقيدا كلما زادت كمية المرور بالطريق وتعتبر طريقة التصميم الحجمى للخلطة الاسفلتية المتبعة فيه هى الانسب للطرق ذات المرور المتوسط والعالى مع اعتبار قلة التكلفة وتوفر المواد. 
يناقش النظام الخلطات الاسفلتية الساخنة (HMA)متمثلة فى الاتى:
1سلوك الرابط الاسفلتى
2- سلوك مواد الركام
3- سلوك الخليط الاسفلتى
ونواصل,,,,


----------



## Fateel (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك
هل لنا بالمزيد عن الخلطات الأسفلتيه و التصاميم و ما هي الأمور اللتي تأخذ في الحسبان لنبدأ تصميم خلطة أسفلتيه؟
ما هي الأحمال و عرض الطريق و و و ........الخ

شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم معنا


----------



## كمال مسعود (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً
لقد قمت بتأليف كتاب ولي في حق النشر والتأليف والملكية الفكرية باللغة العربية وتم نشره بالسودان وسنقوم بنشره في هذا الموقع عما قريب اشاء الله
هذه الطريقة هامة جداً وتحتاج لتقسيم البلد المحدد لمناطق لكل منه خصائصه من ناحية المناخ وبالتالي نوع الاسفلت المطلوب ولقد سبق لي ان دربت مجموعة من المهندسين بالمملكه العربية السعودية... سوف نكتب عنها في وقت لاحق


----------



## كمال مسعود (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً شيلاب
النص المكتوب هو جزء من اسهاماتي بالمملكه العربية السعودية والحمد لله، وهو اما من مواصفات الطرق الحضرية بالمملكة والتي كتبت فيها قسم الخرسانة الأسفلتية عالية الآداء أو من الدورات التدريبية التي قمنا بعقدها في دار الخليج للهندسة أو من كتيب قمت بتأليفه لمعهد تدريب الطرق المساق الثاني فنيي مختبر ،،، جزاك الله خيراً لقد ذكرتني بايام وكتاب وموضوع أرجوا أن تواصل ريثما نقوم بوضع الكتاب كاملاً بهذا الموقع وشكراً،،،


----------



## شيلاب (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا استاذى كمال مسعود على هذا التواضع الجم واسف على اسقاط الحق الادبى ويعلم الله انى ممن يعرفون قدر الرجال لذا حرصت على التنويه لتنبيهى وذلك لعلمى ان فى هذا المنتدى فطاحلة ولكنهم يقرأون فى صمت هو صمت العارفين . وانا سيدى ما بلغت درجة الكتابة بعد حيث انى لا زلت مهندس موقع اتلقى فقط واسمّع بعضا مما حفظت واليك سيدى الطريقة التى تحصلت بها على الدراسة : قدم زميل لى للسودان من المملكة السعودية بعد اعوام اتى محملا بالمطبوعات اكثر من ايى شيئ اخر وقد اعجبنى هذا الجزء وحفظته عن ظهر قلب لسلاسة السرد ولعلك لاحظت توقفى عن الكتابة لفقد المرجعية والله ان ذلك هو السبب ليس الا . والحمد لله فقد سقت اهل المنتدى للنبع فليشكروا لى هذى فقط . وبلاش تواضع يلا واصل لينا ؛ ولك العتبى


----------



## alantiger (27 ديسمبر 2006)

In the UK we use Long Life Pavement designs for Motorways and Trunk Roads


----------



## مهندس طموح (28 ديسمبر 2006)

طريقة السوبر بييف هو طريقة تم اعتمادها في مشاريع الطرق بالمملكة العربية السعودية للخلطات الاسفلتية وذلك بمواصفات معينة لعلها العامل الرئيسي فيها هو التوزيع الجغرافي للمناطق .. ولكن يلاحظ ان تكاليفها عالية لدى بعض المقاولين والموردين لها لكونه نظام جديد ويجهله كثير من المهندسين والفنيين ....


----------



## Fateel (31 ديسمبر 2006)

إخواني جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و أستغل هذه اللحظات لأهنئكم بالعيد السعيد، أعاده الله علينا باليمن و الخير و البركات.
و اما بعد.
فقد أعجبني طرحكم كثيرا.
و أتمنى أن تكون هناك مناقشات بشكل مكثف في هذا الموضوع، فأنا من المهتمين جدا بالطرق و تصاميم الطرق و الخلطات الأسفلتيه، و طرق تصميم الخلطات و تطبيقاتها و تنفيذ العمل في المواقع و ما شابه.
أظن بأن الأستاذ المعلم كمال مسعود يعمل في المملكه العربيه السعوديه و بالتحديد في الرياض.
و أنا أعمل في الرياض أيضا و أتمنى أن ألقاك في أقرب فرصه لأحظى و لو بالشيء القلبل من ما لديك من علم عن هذا الموضوع.
و لك مني جزيل الشكر و التحيه و الإحترام

أخوكم المهندس: حسين فتيل
مهندس مدني


----------



## كمال مسعود (8 يناير 2007)

*من كمال مسعود: كتاب سوبربيف بالعربي*

ايفاءاً لما وعدت والتزاما بتوجهات الموقع في دمج الموقع اليكم نص الكتاب بالكامل كما قمت بنشره بالسودان وأرجو حال الطباعة المحافظة على الرقم الدولي للملكية ردمك ورقم الايداع
وماتنسونا من الدعوات.
هذا الكتاب جاء وفقا لكتاب Sp-2 لمعهد الأسفلت الأمريكي


----------



## mohsen66 (23 فبراير 2007)

مع الشكر الجزيل للمهندس كمال كتاب جميل جدا ومفيد وفقك الله


----------



## ابو تحسين (25 فبراير 2007)

الى الاستاذ كمال ندعو الباري ان يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم في خدمة طلبة العلم


----------



## tala112 (20 أبريل 2007)

أحب ان اشكر الأخ شيلاب على فتح الموضوع وأشكر وأسلم على الأستاذ كمال مسعود
ولكم خالص تحياتي


----------



## دوبا (13 مايو 2007)

كيف يمكن تحميل الملف
وشكرا


----------



## حبيب جراح (13 مايو 2007)

*habib_jarrah************



شيلاب قال:


> اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع جديدا نسبة لحداثة اشتراكى ارجو تنبيهى اذا تمت مناقشة الموضوع
> بدأ برنامج البحوث الاستراتيجية للطرق فى امريكا المعروف ب "شارب" عام 1987 فى تطوير نظام يحدد خصائص الخلطة الاسفلتية ونتج عن تلك الابحاث تطوير نظام جديد يعرف بنظام "سوبربيف" وهى اختصار للجملة Superior Performing Asphalt Pavement . ولقد حدد هذا النظام العديد من التجارب والمواصفات التى تزداد تعقيدا كلما زادت كمية المرور بالطريق وتعتبر طريقة التصميم الحجمى للخلطة الاسفلتية المتبعة فيه هى الانسب للطرق ذات المرور المتوسط والعالى مع اعتبار قلة التكلفة وتوفر المواد.
> يناقش النظام الخلطات الاسفلتية الساخنة (HMA)متمثلة فى الاتى:
> 1سلوك الرابط الاسفلتى
> ...


 
شكرا لك وبارك الله بك ارجو التكرم بتزويدنا باسم الكتاب وهل تم اضافة هذه المواصفات الى ASTM والمتعلقة بالخلطات الاسفلتية


----------



## metkal (26 مايو 2007)

رائع كل الشكر لكم


----------



## sham3000 (26 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم - الفائدة تعم بالنشر والعلم يحفظ بمزاولة الذكر والعمل به - شكراً للأستاذ المؤلف كمال مسعود والتحية لجميع المتناقشين بهذا الموضوع الهام والإقتصادي والعملي .
مع مراعاة عبارة التوزيع الجغرافي للمناطق , الأصح والأسلم أيها السادة هو التوزيع الحراري للمناطق - وحسب ما ترجمت وفرأت أن الحرارة هي عامل مركزي مهم في تصميم خلطة السوبر بيف , وباقي العوامل أساسية منها درجة الغرز للإسفلت المائع والحمولات وانواع الحصويات المستخدمة ومواصفاتها . سنناقش الموضوع لاحقاً .
وهذه إحدى مراسلاتي لجهات حكومية في سوريا للإستفادة من طريقة السوبر بيف لرفع مستوى الطرق .
*تتطور مهنة هندسة تنفيذ الطرق بشكل غير مسبوق وخاصة بعد 1994 عبر إدارة الطرق الفيدرالية الأمريكية Federal Highway Administration Office *​​ضمن برنامج *FHWA- SUPERPAVE CONTACTS*​​حيث أثبتت الدراسات العلمية والإقتصادية , إنتهاء العمل المخبري بطريقة إختبارات مارشال وأهمية الإنتقال لبرنامج (SHARP) أي الإعتماد على طريقة موديل سوبر بيف المخبري لتحضير الخلطات الإسفلتية المستقبلية ,​​بحيث تتضمن الدراسة : ​​1- تضمن الجودة والثبات والعمر الطويل ​​2-  مراعاة الظروف الجوية لمنطقة التنفيذ *( إرتفاع وإنخفاض درجة الحرارة المئوية عبر أوقات السنة المختلفة )* ​​3- دراسة حركة المرور والحمولات المحورية على المنطقة المطلوب تنفيذها ​​4- دراسة نوعية الزفت المائع المستخدم فعلياً في الخلطة ( درجة الغرز القياسية ) ​​5- دراسة الحصويات المتوفرة وخواصها وتدرجاتها ​​ والهدف رفع نسبة الأداء بالمقارنة مع الطرق القائمة سابقاً وهو ما تم تحقيقه .​​ وتتم الخطوات التصميمية على الشكل التالي :​
Superpave mix design is a structured approach consisting of the following four steps:​​*مزيج تصميم سوبر بيف يتكون من اربع خطوات :*​selection of materials,اختيار المواد ​​ selection of design aggregate structure,اختيار بنية التصميم للحصويات ​​selection of design asphalt binder *******, andاختيار محتوى الملف التصميمي للاسفلت ​​ evaluation of moisture susceptibility.تقييم مدى الرطوبه. ​​ وتنفذ الدراسة التجريبية عبر ثلاثة أجهزة رئيسية IDT ) (SGS) )(G T S ) لهذا النظام الجديد , ​​ان السبب في ظهور دراسات وابحاث لعمل خلطات اسفلتية ذات مواصفات عالية تعتمد على الظروف البيئية ودرجات الحرارة بحيث تكون اكثر مقاومة لها , وتجاوز عيوب الخلطة المستخدمة على الطرق وعدم مقاومتها للظروف البيئية المختلفة .​​مؤكداً على أهمية تبني إيجاد خطة وطنية متكاملة من جميع المؤسسات العاملة في موضوع تنفيذ الإسفلت الطرقي للتحول من استخدام خلطات المارشال الى خلطات سوبر بيف , لما في ذلك من وفر إقتصادي مستقبلي للقطر .​​* حيث قامت كل من السعودية , الأردن , مصر ودول أخرى مجاورة , بالإنتقال التدريجي لهذا النظام على فترات , وجهزت مخابر وزارات النقل ومؤسساتها بالأجهزة المخبرية المطلوبة , وهي قيد الخدمة حالياً .*​​*أرجو التفضل بالموافقة على عرض هذا الموضوع على الجهات الوصائية لإعتماد هذه الطريقة المجدية إقتصادياً توفيراً لمادة الزفت المائع , وتخفيضاً من تكاليف الصيانة الدائمة للمحاور الطرقية الهامة , ورفع العمر الإفتراضي للطرق , كي نساهم في تطوير وتحديث البنية الطرقية للقطر .*​​* 25/2/2007 رئيس مكتب المتابعة / دمشق*​​*الجيولوجي مروان العش *​​


----------



## محمد مختار حمزة (30 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و جوزيت خيرا


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (31 مايو 2007)

جزي الله أخينا كمال مسعود خير الجزاء علي هذا الكتاب


----------



## وليد محمد كامل (8 يوليو 2008)

حاليا تتجه وزاره النقل فى السعوديه بتعميم طريقه السوبر بيف فى جميع مشاريع الوزراه وهى بديل لطريقه مارشال


----------



## سوبر بيف (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على طرحك لهدا الموضوع
و من ناحية اخرى فان طريقة التصميم بالرصف الاسفلتي المتفوق الاداء مبني على اداء الطريق حيت يتم محاكات ما يمكن ان يتعرض له الرصف الاسفلتي بداية من التقادم الدي تتعرض له المادة الرابطة الاسفلتية الى تاتير الحرارة والرطوبة على الخليط الاسفلتي والتصميم بهده الطريقة مستويات


----------



## asdasd14688 (6 مارس 2009)

الى الاستاذ والمعلم الفاضل المهندس كمال مسعود بحثت عن الكتاب ولم اجده ارجو التوضيح ولك جزيل الشكر 
اخوكم فى الله 
عبدالله انور


----------



## asdasd14688 (6 مارس 2009)

المهندس حسين فتيل ارجو لك التوفيق والتقدم فى مجالك الهندسى الشيق 
اخوكم فى الله 
عبدالله انور


----------



## ياسر سالمان (6 مارس 2009)

اين الكتاب يا اساتذه العلم وكيف يمكن تحميله ... لقد اشرتم فى مشاركتكم بان الكتاب يمكن تحميله


----------



## asdasd14688 (8 مارس 2009)

_يبدو انا استاذنا المهندس حسين كمال مشغول هذه الايام حيث لم يوضح لنا كيف يتم تحميل الكتاب الذى قام بتاليفه عن السوبربيف واين هو ؟ انا بحثت كثيرا ولم اجد الكتاب ولا اعرف السبب هل يمكن لاحد الاخوه الافاضل ان يوضح لى اين اجد الكتاب ؟ وكيف يمكن تحميله ؟ ولجميع جزيل الشكر والى الاستاذ الفاضل حسين كمال ادام الله الصحه والعافيه _
_ اخوكم فى الله _
_ عبدالله انور_


----------



## asdasd14688 (8 مارس 2009)

asdasd14688 قال:


> _يبدو انا استاذنا المهندس كمال مسعود مشغول هذه الايام حيث لم يوضح لنا كيف يتم تحميل الكتاب الذى قام بتاليفه عن السوبربيف واين هو ؟ انا بحثت كثيرا ولم اجد الكتاب ولا اعرف السبب هل يمكن لاحد الاخوه الافاضل ان يوضح لى اين اجد الكتاب ؟ وكيف يمكن تحميله ؟ ولجميع جزيل الشكر والى الاستاذ الفاضل حسين كمال ادام الله الصحه والعافيه _
> _اخوكم فى الله _
> _عبدالله انور_


 اعتزر عن الخطاء الغير مقصود وكان بدافع السرعه


----------



## Eng. Hossam (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ولكن كيف يمكننا ان نجد الملف او ان نحمله


----------



## ALAAMOUSSA (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر سالمان (12 يونيو 2009)

الكتاب او الملف وين وكيف يتم تحميله يمكن معمول له hiden او قد يكون لابس طاقية الاخفه .... شكراًُ جزيلاً على الموضوع .... ارجوا ان يظهر الكتاب


----------



## odwan (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذا التبادل المعرفي والعلمي 
وقد قمت بوضع ملف إكسل خاص بالسوبر بيف في أحد المشاركات بالمنتدى أرجوا أن ينال رضاكم
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (25 يونيو 2009)

[نرجو شرح مسفاض بالمعادلات الحسابية و رسم المنحنيات المستخدمة في هذه الطريقة للاستفادة منها و تطبيقها


----------



## محمد الفجال (25 يونيو 2009)

*الى الاستاذ كمال ندعو الباري ان يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم في خدمة طلبة العلم*


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع و نرجو أن نراه قريبا


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (7 يوليو 2009)

كمال مسعود قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً
> لقد قمت بتأليف كتاب ولي في حق النشر والتأليف والملكية الفكرية باللغة العربية وتم نشره بالسودان وسنقوم بنشره في هذا الموقع عما قريب اشاء الله
> هذه الطريقة هامة جداً وتحتاج لتقسيم البلد المحدد لمناطق لكل منه خصائصه من ناحية المناخ وبالتالي نوع الاسفلت المطلوب ولقد سبق لي ان دربت مجموعة من المهندسين بالمملكه العربية السعودية... سوف نكتب عنها في وقت لاحق




أخي العزيز / كمال نرجوا نشر الكتاب الذي أشرت اليه و اذا تأخر نشره أرجوا منكم اعطائنا فكرة شاملة عن طريقة السوبر بيف و ذلك لحاجتي اليها و شكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 يوليو 2009)

اين الكتاب يا رعاكم الله


----------



## حمدي فراس (17 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد العاني (28 يناير 2010)

هل يمكن رفع الكتاب على النت ليتسنى لنا تحميله والاستفاده منه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ وجدي (16 فبراير 2010)

امل مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات كاملة عن طريقة السوبربيف للاهمية
م/ وجدي


----------



## nasr08 (19 مارس 2010)

ين الكتاب


----------



## aaa_a1a_aaa (17 أبريل 2010)

thanks ssssss ssssssssssss ssssssssssssss


----------



## عادل احمد صالح (28 يوليو 2010)

اخ كمال جزاك الله عنا خيرا راجيا منكم شرح الطريقة التفصيلية لخلطة السوبربيف


----------



## فراج محمود (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم.
السوبر بيف مشروع قوي وكبير ولكن لا يوجود فرق بينه وبين المارشال اذا لم يتم التعامل معه من قبل المقاول بما يرضي الله والمواصفات التي اخذ عليها اسعار تعطيه حقه وزياده .لو الضمير موجود من واقع الخبر لا يفرق بين السوبر بيف والمارشال .


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اين الكتاب


----------



## SUMIX (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الخلطات الاسفلتية بنظام السوبربيف موضوع في غاية الاهمية - فقط اود التنويه بان هذا النظام لا يزال تحت الابحاث في امريكا . لقد تم تعميم العمل بنظام السوبربيف في المملكة العربية السعودية بضعة سنوات . ومن المؤسف ان معظم الطرق التي تم تنفيذها بهذا النظام قد حدث بها تدميع وتخدد والعديد من المقاولين تم تكليفهم بكشط الاسفلت المنفذ واعادة السفلتة . واول تجربة بهذا النظام كانت على طريق الرياض- الدمام السريع كمرحلة تجريبية لبضعة كيلومترا. قد يعود ذلك لنقص الخبرات الفنية في هذا المجال .


----------



## SUMIX (3 أكتوبر 2010)

كذلك اخطر مافي تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية دقة درجة حرارة خلط العينات ودرجة حرارة دك هذه العينات والتي يتم تحديدها بواسطة جهاز فحص اللزوجة الدورانية مع الاخذ بالاعتبارات الاخرى .


----------



## مهندسة بصراوية (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sammmy (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور:15::81:


----------



## sammmy (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اين الكتاب*

مشكوووووووووووووور علي كل الشرح لكن اين الكتاب :81:


----------



## SUMIX (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السيد كمال مسعود بعد التحية نامل التكرم بتنزيل الكتاب المذكور وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الكبير .


----------



## SUMIX (4 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس كمال - حبذا لو تتكرم علينا بتنزيل برنامج سوفت وير لتصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية بنظام السوبر بيف اذا توفر لديكم شاكرين ومقدرين جهودكم .*


----------



## SUMIX (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الى من يهمه الامر هل يوجد امل بنشر كتاب الهندس عادل ؟


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اين الكتاب 
يارعاكم الله 
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## صلاح خلف (10 فبراير 2011)

رجاءاين الكتاب


----------



## siam20 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
توجد بعض المعلومت ناقصة
انشالله سوف ارسل لكم شرح توضيحي اكثر
والله الموفق


----------



## RAFAE-MHMOD (29 يوليو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## tarb (14 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك
هل لنا بالمزيد عن الخلطات الأسفلتيه و التصاميم و ما هي الأمور اللتي تأخذ في الحسبان لنبدأ تصميم خلطة أسفلتيه؟
ما هي الأحمال و عرض الطريق و و و ........الخ​


----------

